# Want to adopt Golden Retriever mix puppy



## Blaffoon (Aug 26, 2018)

I am looking to adopt a Golden Retriever mix puppy, approx 8-10 wks old. I live in northern California (Sacramento area). I don't know where to start. Are there rescue/adoption orgs that I can contact? Can someone give me some pointers?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

There are several Golden Retriever Rescues in CA, I would contact the one closest to where you live, each Group has an area they serve or cover. 

Here is the list of CA GR Rescues, click on their name, their page comes up which provides where they are located, Area they serve, contact info, and website link. 

You can visit their website to view the dogs/pups available, the Adoption process, requirements and complete an application. Most of the GR Rescues have more dogs that are in the Rescue group but not listed yet because they could be receiving Vet care and will not be listed until they are Medically cleared. 




> CA GR Rescues-
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America
> 
> ...


Most GR Rescues rarely get puppies, when they do, they are adopted very quickly. I would complete the Adoption application and complete the process to get approved sooner than later and to be placed on a Waitlist. This way when a pup/dog comes in, you are approved and will be contacted first before people applying. 


Also check PETFINDER.COM, you can do a search for a Golden, Golden Mix. 
Listing of pups available for adoption from area Shelters and Rescue Groups will be listed. Contact info is provided when you find a pup/dog you are interested. 

Good luck with your search.


----------

